# Car seat challenge ?



## gbrunow0828 (Oct 19, 2010)

I am looking for a CPT code for a Car seat Challenge/Study. An infant is placed in a car seat for 90 minutes and their heart rate and oxygen are monitored. I was given codes 94660 or 94772 to use but neither is applicable for this test. 94660 is for CPAP initiation and management and 94772 is for 12-24 hours of continuous monitoring. Can anyone help?

Thanks !


----------

